# What is the Cost of keeping a horse?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So in my dream world I would like to get a horse or two for my farm. Im thinking something like a Morgan or a fjord. In 2019 Im going to attend Horse Progress days to learn how to handle a team, as I have some experience with riding, (I used to ride the horses at the camp I worked at) but none with working horses. Im wondering what it cost some of you to keep a horse? Ive been told to expect around $3,000 a year but this seams low to me. I live near one of the largest Amish communities in the world but its hard to compare how they do things with how us English do things sometimes. Thank you for your help.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

We juggle the amount of horses here a good bit. My gal loves them and likes to buy and sell them. I like them but could live without them. We all ride including the child. Your cost will vary with the amount of grazing land you have available as well as the climate where you live depending on the amount of grazing months per year. I think we went through about 700 dollars of purchased hay last winter to support 3 horses. We also went through about $1500 to $2000 in grain and feed. 
I think the estimate of $3000 per horse is high but we graze ours for a number of months off the land. 
Horses are a herd animal and are happiest when there are more of them together. Personally I don't think I would have just one. I don't think they would lead a happy life. If I leave one in a field by himself he will usually run back and forth the fence line until he runs himself into a sweat. The neighbor had 3 horses when we moved in here. He was not feeding them well. We fed his horses some of our hay through the winter. We will not let an animal suffer due to owner negligence. He sold off all of his horses except one. That one visits across the fence with ours often. I think he would be miserable alone. That same neighbor now has replaced the 2 sold horses with 6 head of cattle. I do not see him storing any hay. We will have words this winter if they begin to go hungry or his single horse suffers again. If I have to I will call the law.

My rule is "IF YOU CANT FEED THEM YOU DON'T NEED THEM."
If you do buy a horse it is a good idea to save a horse that is headed to slaughter.
There are some very nice horses going to Mexico these days from the kill pens.
Here is a link to one east of Dallas. There are kill pens all over. 
For those who can not own a horse but have a few dollars you can donate to save one of these horses and it will bring down the price so someone else can buy them.
Please view these horses and see how many great horses are being sold for their weight and slaughtered for the meat.
This page was set up so people can save these horses.

KAUFMAN KILL PENS FACEBOOK PAGE


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Talk to MMM and GypsySue. They had horses but the cost out weighed the benefits.

Personally, in a perfect world I'd like to have some horses as well but we may end up settling for a donkey or mule team to pull carts.

I have been working on some ideas for homestead based businesses that will cover the costs of having said animals. Horse boarding and self-care stables were one idea. Lots of research to still be done on this one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> We juggle the amount of horses here a good bit. My gal loves them and likes to buy and sell them. I like them but could live without them. We all ride including the child. Your cost will vary with the amount of grazing land you have available as well as the climate where you live depending on the amount of grazing months per year. I think we went through about 700 dollars of purchased hay last winter to support 3 horses. We also went through about $1500 to $2000 in grain and feed.
> I think the estimate of $3000 per horse is high but we graze ours for a number of months off the land.
> Horses are a herd animal and are happiest when there are more of them together. Personally I don't think I would have just one. I don't think they would lead a happy life. If I leave one in a field by himself he will usually run back and forth the fence line until he runs himself into a sweat. The neighbor had 3 horses when we moved in here. He was not feeding them well. We fed his horses some of our hay through the winter. We will not let an animal suffer due to owner negligence. He sold off all of his horses except one. That one visits across the fence with ours often. I think he would be miserable alone. That same neighbor now has replaced the 2 sold horses with 6 head of cattle. I do not see him storing any hay. We will have words this winter if they begin to go hungry or his single horse suffers again. If I have to I will call the law.
> 
> ...


There is a wild horse and donkey adoption program here. I have looked into it but taming a wild animal may not be worth it. Though they do get mares with foals often.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm, my brother rented out stalls but found that many were not willing to be there every day to feed, water, and in particular clean the stall. He had one gal that would let the stall get to a certain state of filth and then moved her horse to a different stall. 

Water is not a problem as they all drink from the same trough. Feed can get expensive but they can purchase from you or provide their own. If they do not muck out the stall then you need to and there has to be a cost established in the contract. I would suggest that any unpaid fees become a lean against the horse and that it cannot be removed till all bills are paid.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

OK I got 4 horses, the wife does...

Expect to pay $1K for hay assuming no pasture.
Expect to pay $1K for VET and Farrier.

per horse....

*Rancher*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Grimm, my brother rented out stalls but found that many were not willing to be there every day to feed, water, and in particular clean the stall. He had one gal that would let the stall get to a certain state of filth and then moved her horse to a different stall.
> 
> Water is not a problem as they all drink from the same trough. Feed can get expensive but they can purchase from you or provide their own. If they do not muck out the stall then you need to and there has to be a cost established in the contract. I would suggest that any unpaid fees become a lean against the horse and that it cannot be removed till all bills are paid.


I figured this would be a pitfall of self-care but that is why I said more research needed to be done.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

We got a Jenny this year for the goats. She is 7 months old and the sweetest thing. She is very loving and cute as can be. She is good with the buck-lings too. If you just want company with hooves I do suggest a donkey. I was surprised at how friendly they are. If you have dogs that will be allowed out around the pasture beware though. Donkeys will kill a dog. We have dogs but keep them away from the pasture. I have an Alpha horse that will also get after the dogs in his pasture.

These two were friends from the start.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I lot will depend on your individual circumstances. On average a 1,000 lb. horse will need 15 to 20 lbs of hay per day. If they are on good pasture you don't need to supplement them with hay. 

We have had horses and they are both a curse and a blessing. If we had to grow, cut, and stack the hay ourselves it would increase our workload considerably. In our current situation it isn't worth it. Buying hay can get expensive and the price can vary wildly from year to year. Some years it's practically free (well, not quite that cheap!!), and other years it's a seller's market and you'll pay through the nose for every pound.

On your own property you'll need to keep them watered and fed and have a decent shelter. Around here a three walled shed will suffice if it protects them from the cold, north wind. We also need storage for the hay that's deer and elk proof (unless you don't mind feeding them too!!!).

Easterners seem to treat their horses like pansies. Out west it's getting more common as well. Even in our winters if a horse has plenty of food, fresh water and shelter they'll take about anything the weather can throw at them.

Vet bills will vary depending upon the horse's health and how much you can do yourself. Take a class on trimming hooves and do it yourself. Many if not most horse health problems can be avoided by good vaccinations,,., keeping their stalls clean and dry, and giving them plenty of exercise. 

Horses can also cost you a fortune in medical bills for yourself and your family. A "little" mistake involving an animal that may weigh up to a ton can cost you a bundle of cash, pain, and heartache. My stepmother wasn't quick enough once and had her hand between the rope and post the horse was tied to. The horse reared backward and the rope broke every bone in the back of her hand. 

We do not have any horses at present. We both love horses but right now the problems outweigh the benefits.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Keeping a horse is a skill. How long would you need to keep a horse in order to be competent enough to own one if it became necessary. I mean competent enough to care for the critter.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

In my opinion a horse is like a de clawed cat, something somebody else should deal with, They are an excellent tool, but they need a skilled handler, and their return on investment doesn't even remotely exist in the current lie style, but if you want one they are a liability and a responsibility that just complicates life. With for me little or no reward. In a PAW world, a horse might make sense, or for an expensive pet. Cows taste better and are easier to feed


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. As my family starts to zero in on what we really want and/or is willing to deal with I find that my homesteading plans are slowly turning into a hobby farm instead of a homestead. Thats good too, but not the same thing. A hobby farm can loose money, a homestead cant, or else you go hungry or worse. But one has to factor in happiness. I would like to be 100% independent but I also have some wants that just need cash and/or require skills that I just will not have. I still have a lot to figure out before I make a move.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

We own three horses and two mules. We use them for riding local trails, local competitions and riding/packing in the mountains. Each animal takes 2-3 tons of alfalfa per year. Locally, this costs $200 per ton. Vaccinations, vet care and hoof care will also add up. (New shoes every 6-8 weeks at $80 each animal) fencing, water, fly spray, etc all cost money. The cost of even a good horse is the cheap part of the deal. You will need saddles, pads, bits, bridles, reins, shelter, a trailer to haul them in, a truck to haul the trailer. Sheesh, don't let my wife see this list.  

In my opinion, horses are the ultimate in luxury items, they cost time and money even if you don't use them. 
If you don't ride well or at all, you would also add the expense of riding lessons.


----------

